# Spanish aires website?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks

I am currently 7 miles from Spain at Faberges lake just off the D934 which becomes the D136 after the Col du Pourtalet into Spain.

First stop will be Sallent de Gallego and Tramacastilia where there are a couple of lakes then we might head down the lower Spanish side of the Pyrenees and work our way towards the coast and then back into France.

I know very little about Spain though. There are hardly any aires or wild spots listed on cc infos. Is there a Spanish equivalent of cc infos online? What a the general attitude to wilding in Spain? Is it a laid back as France and finally anyone got any spots they want to share for that area?

Cheers
BD


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

This might be of some use to you Barry
http://www.autocaravaning.eu/p/spanish-stopoversaires.html


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

There is an aire in Salent de Gallego if that helps.

We use a combination of cc infos, camper contact and some huge german database too. Combination of all 3 as POIs does the trick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic thanks! Just what I was after. I'm going to trundle along to the Ti here soon and get online on the laptop and have. Look (using mobile mhf at the moment). Don't suppose you have any more info on the aire at Sallent such as GPS etc?

I was going to go tomorrow when we have a full day at it but might go this afternoon if I know we have somewhere ok to stop. Got some work to do first though.

Thanks again


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or here http://www.lapaca.org/es/areas-de-servicio


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We found that the Spanish attitude to wild camping had changed this year and they were quick to move us on(just us on occasions) even if there were Spanish registered vans parked with us. This was on the coastal areas and during the height of their season so they may be a bit more relaxed now. They were always polite and often allowed us to stay the night and move on in the morning. We were always 'parked' and never 'camped' (or camp!!) and chose to park in non intrusive places. 
If they come to move you on just tell them that you've broken something...show them your threads on here if they want proof.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

Blimey! Its a bit grim. I had a look through some of the ones in the link Alan provided and downloaded the ones from the site Blondel gave me. So far all the stop overs I have found are pretty dreadful looking which might explain the lack of spots on the CC Infos site.

I cannot find anything for Sallent de Gallego where we might have headed this afternoon.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This is worth joining Barry, some very nice remote sites are included. You can join online and I think the confirmation email would be enough to satisfy people that you are a member, not that you are likely to be asked anyway

http://www.espana-discovery.es/en

We have stayed at numerous of these sites and enjoyed them very much, Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Try this: http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/26076

or

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/busqueda/index.asp


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

great stuff thanks. Wug that looks ok for a night stop.

Not sure what to do now. 

Will go back and disucss the option with Mrs D

Cheers


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Sallent
N42.769650
W0.333260

Its in the town so maybe not for you .

You are fine wilding in the mountains. If you find a spot you like and feel comfortable then i would just stay there.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try
www.furgovw.org


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think you mean this link hogan

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto/


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats the one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers guys.

We binned Spain. Dont feel it was a waste of your time though as we may still pop back there. We went over the Col de Pourtelet down to Sallens but the whole place was a ghost town. Just no traffic coming down into Spain. The Aire / car park was officially closed until the 7 September anyway.

So we just legged it back to France and found a quiet aire near the bottom of the Col.

Not sure what we will do next now.

All this info has been useful though for future use on this trip or at a later date.

Fantastic once again. Thanks all.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Followed*

Been following this thread, and find my lack of Spanish an obstacle to what is in print.
Guessing may not be good idea.
Fine when stuff is in English, but CSI seems to have more clear guidance for our use.
But nevertheless, will read through again when en-routes.


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

If you use the Google Chrome browser, you can get it to automatically translate to English. Sometimes the translation makes little sense, I suspect because of typos. A lot of the entries are quite old, although many have more recent updates. It really does look like a gold mine of places to spend a night away from the madding crowds. We're off to the Pyrenees in a week and will try using some of these remote places.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

or go to: https://translate.google.com/#es/en/ra


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Spanish aires*

http://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf
Try this one.


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

erneboy said:


> This is worth joining Barry, some very nice remote sites are included. You can join online and I think the confirmation email would be enough to satisfy people that you are a member, not that you are likely to be asked anyway
> 
> http://www.espana-discovery.es/en
> 
> We have stayed at numerous of these sites and enjoyed them very much, Alan.


Thank you Alan, we have improved the guide, checked the old stopovers and the new ones must be excellent to be part of España Discovery.
We are very happy with the last two years exploration; 2014 Ribera del Duero and part of Andalusia 2015.
Regards,
Nico


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Camper Contact*



wug said:


> Try this: http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/26076
> 
> Have to agree this is quite brilliant and is constantly updated.
> 
> When on line picks up you location and tells you every site/Aire near or far your choice.


----------

